# Started Woodstock Keystone Install (pics)



## Todd (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I dove in today and chiseled out enough face brick to expose the fireplace heatform. Next is taking out the heatform piece by piece then call the mason to build the new hearth for the Keystone.


----------



## cmonSTART (Jun 24, 2010)

Is it all rusted out?


----------



## Todd (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, pretty well shot and I think the heat tubes were too close to that paneling and header board behind it. It's going to be fun cutting it out, I'll try a recipricating saw and grinder first and if that goes bad I'll take a torch to her.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 24, 2010)

Dat is ugly!

Gonna be nice with that little rock in there though.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Jun 24, 2010)

good job thus far, cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Todd (Jun 25, 2010)

This morning the heatform came out. What a pain in the ash! Cut it out piece by piece with reciprocating saw and other assorted tools until the top above the damper was out then the whole thing slid out. There was a huge rusted out hole in the back. Now I'm ready for the mason to come do his thing.


----------



## begreen (Jun 26, 2010)

Man, it's looking ooglier by the minute. Good that you are getting this fixed.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jun 26, 2010)

Man I wish I was closer, looks like a fun time you are having there. What are you going to have a mason do?


I am resisting the urge to point out it's just stone/rocks/bricks and mortar, you got the skills, you just need to find 'em..   If you were willing to tackle the tear out, the install should be a breeze.


EDIT:  *resist fail*


----------



## Todd (Jun 26, 2010)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> Man I wish I was closer, looks like a fun time you are having there. What are you going to have a mason do?
> 
> 
> I am resisting the urge to point out it's just stone/rocks/bricks and mortar, you got the skills, you just need to find 'em..   If you were willing to tackle the tear out, the install should be a breeze.
> ...



I wish I had the skills to build the hearth. The mason will cover all that crap up with a brick Rumsford style hearth and leave a hole in the top for the liner. Something like this.
http://www.duclosmasonry.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/.pond/scan0023.jpg.w300h260.jpg


----------



## Todd (Jun 28, 2010)

Picked her up today, what a beautiful little stove. Heavy sucker too!


----------



## cmonSTART (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha!  Yes they are pretty heavy.  I hate moving them.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2010)

Sure is a good looker though.


----------



## cmonSTART (Jun 28, 2010)

That they are.  Woodstock makes a great looking stove!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2010)

So this pup is gonna be all the way out in front of the fireplace? Else how ya gonna feed it?


----------



## Todd (Jun 29, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> So this pup is gonna be all the way out in front of the fireplace? Else how ya gonna feed it?



It's going to be half in and half out. I should have just enough room to load her. If not I can bring it out further.


----------



## ddddddden (Jun 29, 2010)

> Sure is a good looker though.


+1
Is that "charcoal?"


----------



## Todd (Jun 29, 2010)

Den said:
			
		

> > Sure is a good looker though.
> 
> 
> +1
> Is that "charcoal?"



Yes


----------



## leeave96 (Jul 14, 2010)

Todd,

How's the Keystone install going?

Your Keystone (from the pics) has much more grain than mine - looks great!

Bill


----------



## Todd (Jul 14, 2010)

Still waiting on the mason, he's a busy guy but does a great job so i'm willing to wait. Hope he starts soon, i'm tired of staring into that big ugly hole in the wall. 

I was surprised to see all the great viening on the Keystone, looks twice as nice as my Fireview. It's going to be interesting to see the burn comparison of the two stoves. There is not much difference in usable fire box size and overall weight between the two. I'm betting I can get a good 10+ hour burn out of the Keystone with 4 good sized splits just like the Fireview.


----------



## Todd (Jul 15, 2010)

Modified my old Fireview OAK to fit my Keystone and will hook it up via the old ash dump. Also painted the air control numbers for better visibility and took some pics for your enjoyment.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 15, 2010)

Todd, I'll be curious how things go this coming winter.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. The WS site, well none of them really, show the kind of shots that indicate how you will actually be using it. So you think the firebox sizes are similar? Being able to fill the firebox to the roof sure gets you a lot more space than the non-cats. The huge rear clearance requirement on the keystone is a killer.


----------



## Todd (Jul 15, 2010)

According to my measurements the Keystone comes in at 1.4 cu ft and the Fireview at 1.8 and that's measuring the usable space from andirons to back wall, top to bottom and side to side. Just looking at them you really can't tell much diff. I figure now I won't have to sacrifice those 12 hour burns mid winter with the Fireview to pick up the slack now that I have the Keystone and the whole house will have a much more even heat.


----------



## North of 60 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am excited for you Todd. The first fire is gonna be real neat. Cheers to a extra warm house this winter. I wouldnt mind having one of those upstairs when we get into the -40s. Have fun.


----------



## ddddddden (Jul 16, 2010)

Beauteeful.  How many hours do you get on a 12er? Couldn't find any Keystone lager for the photo shoot?   FV take a longer split?


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2010)

Den said:
			
		

> Beauteeful.  How many hours do you get on a 12er? Couldn't find any Keystone lager for the photo shoot?   FV take a longer split?



Ha, it's been a long time since I drank Keystone beer. Yes, the Fireview's fire box is about an inch longer and can take a 19-20" split if it's above the soapstone lip but it will be right up against the door. 18" is recomended max length in both stoves.

Mason just called, said he's going to start in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 27, 2010)

Mason started today chipping away pieces and cutting bricks but had the wrong colored mortar, he will be back tomorrow to start laying brick. The wife's not too happy he showed up on our 24th wedding anniversary but I'm ok with it. We still have all night to celebrate. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 27, 2010)

You can never have too many stoves.


----------



## begreen (Jul 27, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> Mason started today chipping away pieces and cutting bricks but had the wrong colored mortar, he will be back tomorrow to start laying brick. The wife's not too happy he showed up on our 24th wedding anniversary but I'm ok with it. We still have all night to celebrate. More pics tomorrow.



Ya mean your wife wanted to spend the 24th with you? j/k 

Have a great anniversary Todd.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 27, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> Mason started today chipping away pieces and cutting bricks but had the wrong colored mortar, he will be back tomorrow to start laying brick. The wife's not too happy he showed up on our 24th wedding anniversary but I'm ok with it. *We still have all night to celebrate. More pics tomorrow.*



Do I *really* want to see pic of what you two did on the night of your anniversary? I'm thinking I don't.


----------



## Todd (Jul 28, 2010)

Ha, BB get your mind out of the gutter!

Made some progress today, got the sides and back done. Tomorrow he should finish up the 45 deg overhead and floor. I also had enough room to pour some insulation between the new brick and old fireplace block which will help since it's an outside chimney. I might have the stove and liner installed by the weekend?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like a great job matching the brick.


----------



## Todd (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, I got lucky on the brick it's basically the same stuff but has a more square edge than the old brick.


----------



## Jonsered (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks Great! My father is a Mason and I worked with him (and still do part time here and there) for 7 years to pay for school etc. Your mason appears to be doing a great job and once your finished with the masonry and that BEAUTIFUL stove you will have a real center piece for the room!

Congrats!

Nate


----------



## Todd (Jul 28, 2010)

Finished up the front face and overhead, all thats left is the floor but he wants to wait til Friday to take down the form. It's looking so good I don't know if I should even put a stove in there.  ;-)


----------



## begreen (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice job. I can see that Keystone is just itching to get on that pedestal. It's going to look great.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 29, 2010)

Time to go climbing. With a liner hung over your shoulder.


----------



## wendell (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Todd. It is looking great!! The Keystone is going to look perfect there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 30, 2010)

The hearth is done. Just have to wait a day or two for the mortar to dry and then it's time to install the stove and liner. I'm going to have a little gap where the pipe goes through and thinking of either more mortar around it or cutting some sheet metal to fit, what you guys think? I can't use a collar ring cuz of the angle of the dangle.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 30, 2010)

Put a thimble on the hole and use pipe down to the stove. Look better and be easier to service later.


----------



## leeave96 (Jul 30, 2010)

Todd,

This looks really great.  If you PM me the angle and the pipe outside diameter, I can use a CAD program to give you an oval pattern you can print-out as a template.  From this, you can cut a hole some sheet metal and take your pipe up through it without any gaps.  A square flat plate with an oval in it.  Paint it black and your good to go.

It looks like a pipe coming up from your hearth.  Is that a fresh air intake for the stove?

I am still wrestling with my Keystone install plans, thought I had it, but changed my mind - again!

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Todd (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 45 that comes out the top of the stove and according to my measurements it will be right up next to the hole, so I'm thinking on just bringing the liner and liner connector right to the 45, then need to fill the gaps. The back wall is 45 degrees but the last course angles up to a 90 where the lintel starts so It's kind of unique. Once I get the stove in there I should get a better idea of what's needed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 30, 2010)

Who's liner are you using this round?


----------



## fossil (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope you gave that brick mason a nice fat tip for the job he did there.  His work is exquisite.      Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah. Every time I see stuff like that I want to take a sledge hammer to that ugly fireplace of mine.


----------



## fossil (Jul 31, 2010)

On closer inspection, I'm detecting some definite Naval artifacts in the pics.  I will admit to being kinda partial to them.      Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> On closer inspection, I'm detecting some definite Naval artifacts in the pics.  I will admit to being kinda partial to them.      Rick



What? Rusted out fireboxes? Folgers canisters? Bricks?

Personally I look for navel artifacts.  :coolgrin:


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! 

Todd,

You are going to be warm and toasty.  :cheese: 

The brick work looks absolutely wonderful.

And no "forced air" through the OAK! ;-P 

Will you even use the Fireview that much anymore?

Very very nice.

Cheers,Hiram


----------



## Todd (Jul 31, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> I hope you gave that brick mason a nice fat tip for the job he did there.  His work is exquisite.      Rick



2 bottles of home made mead. And free refills.


----------



## Todd (Jul 31, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Who's liner are you using this round?



6" Flex King


----------



## Todd (Jul 31, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> On closer inspection, I'm detecting some definite Naval artifacts in the pics. I will admit to being kinda partial to them.  Rick



Yeah, it's kind a funny how I was going to join the Navy and my dad (Navy Vet) told me to join the Coast Guard, those guys have it made, so I followed his advise for 20 years. Then both my kids looked at the Coast Guard and I told them nah, join the Navy those guys have it made and have more opportunities, so they both joined the Navy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 31, 2010)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> Todd,
> 
> ...



The Fireview will still be primary and the Keystone will be secondary burning in the colder winter weather but I'm sure that could change and I'm sure I'll have to burn the Keystone more than needed this year just cuz it's new.


----------



## rdust (Jul 31, 2010)

That looks great!  I can't wait to see the stove on it!


----------



## Todd (Jul 31, 2010)

Stoves in, liner installed and insulated with perlite. I still need to clean up the hearth and do something with the crock, but she's ready to go!


----------



## ANeat (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice,  I keep wanting the say something about the front clearance and keep forgetting the side door,  great application.

 Now all you need is some cool weather


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet. It looks really great. That's a fine install. 

 But ya forgot one thing my friend. FIRE! :lol:


----------



## fossil (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, we don't care if it's 100°F where you live...we wanna see a pic of that beauty burnin'!   :coolgrin:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2010)

That looks fantastic Todd. Good job my man.


----------



## Corie (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks awesome Todd!  Glad you ripped out that scary looking heatform!


----------



## Todd (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty pleased on how it turned out. Just ordered an 11" od trim collar to hide the gap around the pipe, should be big enough to trim and bend some to fit.

The wife says no fire yet!


----------



## fossil (Aug 1, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I'm pretty pleased on how it turned out.



As well you should be, Todd.



			
				Todd said:
			
		

> The wife says no fire yet!



Well, then I guess we'll all just have to wait.


----------



## Todd (Aug 1, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She works tomorrow night.  ;-)


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 1, 2010)

You sure know how to get her done Todd.  Looks just wonderful just like your other install. Enjoy that extra warmth on those extra cold days and have fun tinkering with it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Corie. Welcome back!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 1, 2010)

Gotta be the best looking and most effective block off plate in the history of fireplaces.


----------



## Todd (Aug 1, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Gotta be the best looking and most effective block off plate in the history of fireplaces.



Yeah, that whole back wall and some of the sides have perlite insulation between the new brick and old fireplace walls, and then all the way up to the top plate. I figured it would help with the short outside wall chimney.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 1, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The heat is just gonna roll out of that fireplace. In fact you are gonna need to keep an eye on that mantle.

But what the hey. It is a soapstone cat stove. Low and slow right?


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Aug 1, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Gotta be the best looking and most effective block off plate in the history of fireplaces.



Isn't That the Truth.

Impressive.....Just Impressive


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Aug 1, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> According to my measurements the Keystone comes in at 1.4 cu ft and the Fireview at 1.8 and that's measuring the usable space from andirons to back wall, top to bottom and side to side. Just looking at them you really can't tell much diff. I figure now I won't have to sacrifice those 12 hour burns mid winter with the Fireview to pick up the slack now that I have the Keystone and the whole house will have a much more even heat.



Todd,

I have to ask.....why did you go with the Keystone model over another Fireview? :roll:

Cheers,Hiram


----------



## ddddddden (Aug 1, 2010)

Why have two of the same, when you can have two _slightly different_ stoves to play with?  _Rock_ on, Todd!              (p.s.  That would be a great pic to show the next person who wants to build an exterior fireplace from scratch, instead of a hearth, for the purpose of installing a stove.   )


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 1, 2010)

Todd, that looks great. I'd still wait on that first fire though. lol


----------



## Todd (Aug 1, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean my nonflamable fake wood mantel?


----------



## Todd (Aug 1, 2010)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though a Fireview would look great in there and would be much easier maintenance wise I still like the looks of the Keystone better. Hey, I can always switch them around if I want.  :lol:


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Aug 1, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> Hiram Maxim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right on!  

I just had to ask. :cheese:  The Keystone really looks like it belongs there.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Aug 1, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Variety is the spice of life.



Very True, Sir, Very True! :lol:


----------



## ddddddden (Aug 2, 2010)

Todd said:
			
		

> Even though a Fireview would look great in there and *would be much easier maintenance wise*. . .


Why?  Easier to access the flue by opening the top of the stove?


----------



## Todd (Aug 2, 2010)

Den said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fireview has a very easy access to the cat, just lift up the top lid. The Keystone has access from either the top or rear flue exit plate. Not much room for me to get to that rear plate so I will have to unbolt the top plate and have to fish around in there blindly to remove the cat which is ok, I plan on doing that end of season. You can also get to the inner side of the cat through the side loading door and by removing 1 bolt from the baffle plate to brush or vacuum. I think I might just take a can of low pressure air and blow it out from the inside.

As far as sweeping the flue I'll have to disconnect the 45 and wrap a plastic bag around the liner connector and just sweep into the bag. Come to think about it, I don't know if the Fireview would even work there cuz of the rear exhaust. I would of had to have the crock lower.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 2, 2010)

And then all of those little things ya didn't think of at install time that you learn the first time ya clean the pipe. And sometimes the second time ya clean the pipe. All part of the joys of wood burning.


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Todd. It looks fantastic!!


----------



## Todd (Aug 6, 2010)

Nothin like a small breakin fire during the dog days of summer. Stinky paint smell, actually saw some smoke of the pipe, good thing windows are all open, should be cleared out before the wife gets home from work.


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2010)

Houston, we have ignition. This looks like the beginning of a beautiful romance.


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful.  Just...beautiful.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 6, 2010)

Sweet setup, looks great.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 6, 2010)

Hold on Todd, the heating season is very close now.


----------



## Todd (Aug 6, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Hold on Todd, the heating season is very close now.



Don't worry Dennis, I can wait, but I'd like to get most of the stink off the stove now before I have to close the windows. Funny thing happened this morning when I opened the stove door, the gasket stuck to the knife edge and peeled out of the groove. Now I have to cement it back in. Maybe I should send the stove back to Woodstock? :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 6, 2010)

I can wait too Todd. I agree about getting the stink out of the way. 

Yes, call Woodstock and rattle their cage! lol   At least they will send you some new cement and probably the gasket too.


----------



## leeave96 (Aug 6, 2010)

Todd,

The install, the fire - just looks great!

Did you remove the screws holding the cat in place before installing - just courious.

Bill


----------



## Todd (Aug 6, 2010)

leeave96 said:
			
		

> Todd,
> 
> The install, the fire - just looks great!
> 
> ...



Thanks, yeah I took them out, makes it easier to remove later on.


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks super, Todd.  Nice boots, those your's?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 7, 2010)

Ya done good old son. Ya done real good. I'm jealous.


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2010)

Man, take off a day and come back and find out some fool is burning his stove in July.  ;-) 

It looks great, Todd!!


----------



## Todd (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, this old fool was burning again. lol. Here's a video with 3 small splits of Oak burning at about .75. I think I'm going to have draft as good as Backwood Savage's, Later on I turned her all the way down to 0 and still had some flame and red in the coals. Pretty dang good draft for being 70 degrees out. %-P  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBiPu2ynTUA


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2010)

Great. Looks like you are going to have a very nice fire view there.


----------



## FLINT (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great man, and cool video - but wow - your keystone at .5 burns about like mine does around 1 or even higher !!  

We easily got 8, 10, and even 12 hour burns out of our keystone last winter.  Have fun!


----------



## Todd (Aug 19, 2010)

Since we had some cool 50's the last few evenings I played around with my new stove to break her in. At first it seemed to burn kind a hot and after the load was going good I turned her down all the way to 0, still had too much flame and pipe temps were too high at 450. Something wasn't right, checked all my gaskets, ash pan, and also called Woodstock for advice. Turned out to be the Fireview OAK adapter I rigged up to the stove (trying to save $50). I thought I could just re drill the holes to match it up to the Keystone but I also had to remove a small cast plate where the holes lined up for the OAK and that plate turned out to have a groove that the air slide laid on which once removed left a gap for more air to get in. No wonder I couldn't shut her down. Called Woodstock and ordered the Keystone OAK adapter which installs around that plate. I don't know why they have that removable plate there, It looks like you need to remove it to install the adapter but that's what I get for assuming.

After reinstalling the plate I did one more breakin burn last night about 8:30 pm with a full load of Oak. Once the load was going good I engaged at #1 and let her go, the flames slowed down and cat turned red right away. I like how with this stove you can see the glowing cat without stooping over, it's right in front of you along with the beautiful lazy flames. After about 45 minutes the stove climbed up to 550 and the pipe temp was about 375. My pipe thermometer is only 10" above the exhaust collar so I'm thinking it's going to read a little hotter than my Fireview. Got her up to 600 then I played with the air controls for the next hour or so and found I could shut her right down so that damn plate was the problem. Before bed I shut it down just a tad below #1 and had that signature Woodstock ghostly floating blue flame, sorry, should of took a picture. The next morning I checked on the stove about 7:00 and it was still at 175 with enough coals to rekindle if need be. Not bad, I figure 8-10+ hour burns should be no problem with this stove. 

Kind a wierd burning in August but who cares, open up all the windows and get the stink out! I was still getting some stink off the pipe, should be good to go now. Bring on the cold weather!  :cheese:


----------



## leeave96 (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice!

For those of us who haven't gotten our Keystone installed yet ;( or don't have one of these fine stoves to rest our eyes on - can you post more videos & pics?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Todd (Aug 19, 2010)

Whats the hold up Bill? Fall will be here soon. Sorry, my camera batteries died or I would of shot another video for ya. I don't think I'll be burning til Sep or if the high temps dip down into the 50's. Your just going to have to get yours broke in if you want to see some flame.  :lol:


----------



## leeave96 (Aug 19, 2010)

The stove may go in in September - if not, then it might be fall 2011 - YIKES!

Don't give me that lame dead batteries bit - there were no excuses when I sent you pics and measurements of my Keystone setting quitely on the shipping pallet - where it is still setting..... 

On the glass half full side, my unburned wood is seasoning nicely!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

